# ESPN Mag's article on Anthony Davis



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> _This story appears in the June 25 Debate issue of ESPN The Magazine. Subscribe today!_
> 
> _"I'll tell you exactly what Anthony Davis is -- he's a young Bill Russell ... And Russell was by far, and will always be, the most valuable player ever in sport."_ -- Bob Knight, former college coach
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...is-franchise-changer-just-hyped-espn-magazine


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Those are very strong words. I hope those guys are right.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who was the last big man to get hyped up like this? Greg Oden?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

NO ain't winning 50 games next year unless they do something drastic along with adding him.

But I mean Larry Brown loves and hates and loves again


----------

